# Brushes for leaf blower



## WildcatKY (Sep 28, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can buy brushes for a B&D leaf hog, Model BV2500, Type 5? Searched the web without any luck.
Thanks


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

A few places I get parts online say this part is obsolete. 
These are a few internet sites I found the brush box, part #370983-04
Robertstoolandsupply.com
Powertoolspares.com
Partshopdirect.co.uk

If you have a vacuum repair place near you, they may be able to find a brush that would work. I have done this before. A electric motor repair place may also be a place to check. Are the brushes completely gone?


----------



## WildcatKY (Sep 28, 2012)

I have not dismantled it yet, but when I turn it on it 'surges' and sparks fly in the motor housing. My past experience with motors tells me that the brushes are bad, not the switch. I did find the part number that you show, and all I find is obsolete too. You,re right, I may be able to find it at a motor repair shop. Thanks


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Possible that the comutator may need cleaning. If comutator has built up carbon from the brushes, that can cause excessive sparking. I use 600 grit wet/dry sand paper to clean the comutator and clean it with electric motor cleaner (spray can) and compressed air.


----------

